# Solved: Delete a Network



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

I made a network using "Network Setup Wizzard" in control panel how can I delete it? 
Thanks, Tom


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Even wizards with double-z have difficulty making entire networks. 

Assuming you are asking how to delete the Connection, in Network Connections you right-click on the connection and select 'delete.' But there's uaually no need to do this, and it may well not be what you are asking about.


----------



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

Well im not even quite sure what I acctually did.. but I can tell you that I went to control panel and clicked "Network Setup Wizard" (lol with one Z) and went through that process.. would this have anything to do with my router software? When I try to install the software it gived me an error Ip address Error - Installation has detected an error with Network Settings. Can what i did have anything to do with this, or is this a whole different issue?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I totally cannot answer any of your above questions. I, and others, can probably help if you give us some information as follows.

Router brand and model. Modem brand and model. Type of internet service (DSL, cable, ...).

Is the problem computer accessing the internet now? If so, how?

Post an ipconfig /all for the problem computer; here's how ...

Start - Run - cmd - OK
In the Command Window type
ipconfig /all

then right click in the window and select 'select all.' Hit the enter key and you can then paste the results into a post here or into a Notepad file for transfer to here.


----------



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

Its a Netgear Router RP614 v3, and im using it with a cable modem. When you go to install the software it tells you to unplug your internet and runs the whole process on connect your modem and router and whatnot..after that it resets the network and tries to obtain an ip address. This is when they say Installation has detected an error with Network Settings. I have not even gotten to install the router software as of yet. I was thinking it could be because of what I did in control panel but i am not sure.


----------



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

anyone familiar with routers please throw me some ideas..


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm not familiar with that particular router, but in general trying to use the "router software" will often lead to problems. OTOH, using the router's User Guide is often very fruitful.

Reset the router to factory default settings. Unplug/turn off modem, router and computer. Connect modem to router's WAN (internet, modem) port and computer to a LAN port. Plug in modem, then router, then boot computer. If you don't have an internet connection, access the router via browser and clone your computer's MAC address.

For any of us to help you further, it would be to your advantage to respond to the remainder of post #4.


----------



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Home
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : nyc.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : nyc.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-CA-AB-E7-0C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 74.64.30.172
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 74.64.24.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.41.64.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.29.103.10
24.29.103.11
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 29, 2006 6:39:28 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 30, 2006 6:39:24 PM


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That ipconfig /all is with the computer connected directly to the modem, right? Very strange that the DHCP Server is a private IP address, but otherwise looks OK.

So, what happened with connecting the router w/o messing with the supplied software?


----------



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes that is directly to the modem. When I connect it to the router I get no internet connection at all. Neither of the two computers can acess the internet.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please post ipconfig /all for each computer after connecting the modem, router and computers per 2nd paragraph of post #7. Please confirm that you have reset the router to factory default settings.

Are you able to access the internet directly through the modem with each computer? If not, please confirm that you have cloned the MAC address of the computer that can.


----------



## cactus50 (Jan 21, 2008)

Try this - In Device Manager open up Network Adapters. Your incorrect (and correct) networks set up should be listed. Right click on the one you want to get rid of and select uninstall. This will remove it from your list of Network Connections.

Dan


----------



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

hmm this post is very old, marked as solved


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We'll fix the "aged" responses.


----------

